# Is MSI GeForce GT 630, 4GB DDR3 (128 Bit) good enough to play newer games ?



## mdatmo

Don't go with that card. It may run newer games but not well, and it won't offer much gaming performance at all. For a budget card you would be much better off getting a AMD 7750 (which is right around 100 on the store you linked) or finding a used gtx 460, or even the GTS450 would be a much better gaming card.


----------



## Artikbot

80€?
You can get a HD6670 that will trump that card.


----------



## UsernameGoesHer

lol why does such a low end card exist with a 4GB VRAM option?????????


----------



## raghu78

Get a HD 7750 1 GB card. thats the minimum card for playing the latest DX11 games.

http://arvutikeskus.ee/est/TOOTEKATALOOG/ARVUTIKOMPONENDID-Graafikakaardid-VGA/Sapphire-Radeon-HD-7750-1GB-DDR5-128-Bit-HDMI-DVI-I-DP-BULK-176553


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Edit : didn't see your budget cap of 100 €

http://arvutikeskus.ee/est/TOOTEKATALOOG/7750/Powercolor-Radeon-HD-7750-1GB-DDR5-128-Bit-DVI-I-HDMI-DP-BOX-175883

or

this

http://arvutikeskus.ee/est/TOOTEKATALOOG/7750/Sapphire-Radeon-HD-7750-1GB-DDR5-128-Bit-HDMI-DVI-I-DP-BULK-176553

I also found another Sapphire but priced 5 € less. don't know what is the difference between this card and the above.

http://arvutikeskus.ee/est/TOOTEKATALOOG/7750/SAPPHIRE-HD7750-1GB-GDDR5-PCIE16-11202-00-20G-148060

both will destroy this card. I prefer Sapphire though. even if it is slightly more expensive.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UsernameGoesHer*
> 
> lol why does such a low end card exist with a 4GB VRAM option?????????


Stupid people that think vRAM = performance.


----------



## sidewaykill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Stupid people that think vRAM = performance.


You mean "uninformed" people think VRAM = performance. If that was true, the GT 630 would be twice as good as my GTX 670.
We're here to help, not insult people.


----------



## Jimbags

VRAM does help in some games with performance watch how much VRAM crysis 2 eats up...
not saying its the only factor but if the gpu is decent then extra VRAM WILL help! espescially with some of the extra things DX11 brings
while playing C2 with my GTX 460 2 Gb i have dx 11 and high res packs enabled and can play on ultra, while im playing cruysis 2 is using around 1800mb of VRAM... yoou cant asy it isnt helping???


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidewaykill*
> 
> You mean "uninformed" people think VRAM = performance. If that was true, the GT 630 would be twice as good as my GTX 670.
> We're here to help, not insult people.


QFT


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidewaykill*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Stupid people that think vRAM = performance.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean "uninformed" people think VRAM = performance. If that was true, the GT 630 would be twice as good as my GTX 670.
> We're here to help, not insult people.
Click to expand...

Sorry, just realized the OP picked a 4GB card


----------



## adridu59

When you see a video card with DDR3 its usually a no-go if you want some decent performance (e.g videogames).

For tight budget you're usually looking at AMD cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Sorry, just realized the OP picked a 4GB card


Whatever, you shouldn't have talked like that in the first place.


----------



## meelisboy

Thanks for everyone answering and again showing you guys know what you're talking about. Also, yes I'm noob on graphics cards, I spend most of my time clocking proccessors







, never graphics cards.
Anyways I'm going with Powercolor Radeon HD 7750, 1GB DDR5 (128 Bit) because it has a bigger resolution (for future use).
Again, thanks everybody !


----------



## Jimbags

a gtx 460 would out do that card for a similar price?? even a 640 would be close to better


----------



## jellis142

Forget that, a used GTS 450 would destroy this









Once you get to actually using 4Gb, the card would be on fire.

And you should shy away from ALL DDR on GPU's. *G*DDR is the only real option, and GDDR3 paired with a 256-bit bus is where I started (4850). But a 128-bit pathway to GDDR5 will, most of the time, be faster. Which is why Nvidia stuck insane numbers on it's GTX 200 series cards (448-bit lol). They stuck GDDR3 on the cards, and had to counter that.

So no. A GT 630 won't do for modern games at a decent resolution with decent frames. It WILL play them, but there's a reason it has the "GT". It goes GT < GTS < GTX.


----------



## Jimbags

been lookin through that sight you posted it has a 550Ti bout 100 euro's?
http://arvutikeskus.ee/est/TOOTEKATALOOG/ARVUTIKOMPONENDID-Graafikakaardid-VGA//?/8

would be much better performance, most cards these days say they can run big res doesnt mean they all can... smoothly


----------



## raghu78

a HD 7750 at 900 Mhz (which the OP can easily hit) easily runs faster than GTX 550 Ti without needing an external PCI-E power connnector. has better compute and tesselation performance.

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/614?vs=541

GTS 450 would be even slower . The GTX 460 is a faster card. obviously it will be with two 6 PCI-E connectors and a 360 sq mm chip. It was a chip that competed with HD 6850. GTX 460 is in a different segment.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> a HD 7750 at 900 Mhz (which the OP can easily hit) easily runs faster than GTX 550 Ti without needing an external PCI-E power connnector. has better compute and tesselation performance.
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/614?vs=541
> GTS 450 would be even slower . The GTX 460 is a faster card. obviously it will be with two 6 PCI-E connectors and a 360 sq mm chip. It was a chip that competed with HD 6850. GTX 460 is in a different segment.


he could also oc the 550 ti aswell and comes 900mhz stock, who cares about power connectors anyways if you got em use em i say
what does the specs of the gtx 460 matter anyways if in the end its faster? doesnt matter if its from another segment were not compariing gpu's for the sake of a fair review were goin for bang for buck here and the 460 is leagues ahead in that department, also who cares bout the actual chip size??? why even mention it?
here is a basic spec compare to the 550ti on paper the 550 wins
http://www.hwcompare.com/11741/geforce-gtx-550-ti-vs-radeon-hd-7750/


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> a HD 7750 at 900 Mhz (which the OP can easily hit) easily runs faster than GTX 550 Ti without needing an external PCI-E power connnector. has better compute and tesselation performance.
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/614?vs=541
> 
> GTS 450 would be even slower . The GTX 460 is a faster card. obviously it will be with two 6 PCI-E connectors and a 360 sq mm chip. It was a chip that competed with HD 6850. GTX 460 is in a different segment.


It's in the same price segment, therefore the 460 would be the better buy.
Unless you fold it's not like the difference will affect your power bill much anywas.


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> It's in the same price segment, therefore the 460 would be the better buy. Unless you fold it's not like the difference will affect your power bill much anywas.


a used GTX 460 maybe the same price but a new card will be costlier.


----------



## jprovido

get a gtx 460 768mb. they're so cheap from where I'm from everyone buys them for budget builds and the performance is awesome


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> It's in the same price segment, therefore the 460 would be the better buy. Unless you fold it's not like the difference will affect your power bill much anywas.
> 
> 
> 
> a used GTX 460 maybe the same price but a new card will be costlier.
Click to expand...

$45 costlier (lots of discounts on the 7750, no discounts on the 460).

Even in budget builds you can swap a good cpu for a slightly worse one because at theis price range the GPU's gonna be the bottleneck.


----------



## Bloodys

Dont know how much video cards coast outside from my country but for 80euro can get gtx560.
Cant QQ about preformance of that card for such money.


----------

